# rig trip from destin



## shimano (May 10, 2009)

I have been wanting to make a rig trip from destin but i'm a little apprehensive because I haven't made a trip that far. To start with I have a 31 shamrock grandslam, twin cummins 300's, tower, outriggers, 300 gal fuel capacity, 6 person viking life raft, epirb, and good electronics including radar. I am cautious when I go offshore. I always want to be and feel like I am prepared for an emergency. The boat runs good.........

I wouldappreciate anyinput on trip times, cruise speed, fuel consumption, and other preperations including safety. I was also wondering about places to run to, if the weather turned bad.

Ifished with Capt Eddie out of Venice. We went to the lump and it was awsome especially catching 170+ Yf on a torsa 30 and trevalla. I am ready to catch some tuna and troll for wahoo and bills. I have the itch....

Thanks


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

34 sportfish(91') that only holds 275gal. We go from Destin to P'cola top off, slow cruise out to the rigs, carry xtra 30gal, most of the time do not run the genny on the way out. fish most of the night and most of the next day until1-2pm head back to Pcola/org bch, top off stay the night head back to Destin next am, Jealous of those guy that live in Pcola, can do it most any weekend there is good weather. For us guys in Destin with medium range boats, at least for me it is a 2 day event, which is fun in itself. We usually make 2 rig trips a season, other than that, same stuff spur/nipple/131hole/elbow/ squiggles.

Fair winds and tight lines!


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

First of all...I would figure out the fuel usage at cruise speed....trolling speed....WOT.....

Prolly would go to P'cola or OB, top off tanks and leave from there. If possible bring a bladder or xtra tank if you think you would be cuttin it close.....

Have a safe trip....

George


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

For me, weather is the largest varible. My boat (Contender) can vary from 1.8mpg to less than .7mpg depending on the seas. Large, tight seas kill my fuel consumption. The problem is that when you are running those distances, sometimes the weather changes on you and there is nothing you can do about it. Numerous times I've run out to the floaters in perfect weather with a perfect forecast only to get caught in a mini front that runs from LA to past Panama City. It does not happen often, but it does happen. So just be prepared and go.

MScontender


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Based on your info. I would nail down yourfuel burn in various conditions and speeds and stage rig trips from Or. Bch. Offshore can also be pretty good So. of Destin and SE of Destin. The Spur is only 65 miles out of Destin, which is about the same distance to the Petronious out of Or. Bch.


----------



## gwhite33 (Jul 23, 2008)

ive done it in the gwhite one time and that boat holds 350 gallons we went in the inner costal then stopped in pcola iced down then ran under crusing speeds witch is burning i think 40gph


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

MSContender is exactly right - my boat does the same at about 1.5-1.7 mpg at normal cruise, but that can quickly turn to .8-1.0 mpg when it gets bad. I would never calculate your cruise speed burn based on good conditions only. An averaging of good conditions and bad conditions would be the smarter thing to do.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

you can also consider leaving the night before you are wanting to fish. Do a weekend ender or something, putt out about 8 to 10 knots, nice easy ride, alternate drivers throughout the night, and when you wake up you should be in deep enough water to fish, put your trolling lines in and keep heading toward the rigs, troll all day, shut her down at night, get up troll again in the morning then start heading back NE to pcola, top off and take it to the house. But I would definately find out your mpg first


----------



## Fishbone (May 8, 2009)

Yes, the key is a nice slow troll out to the riggs. I'm lucky I have an old 1966 Grand Banks with a 135 Perkins, burns about 2 gallons an hr, I go out to the floaters 80 miles off Mobile Bay at least 10 to 15 times a year. My boat holds 200 gallons fuel and we have yet to burn more than 100 gallons on any of these trips. I feel the best method in fishing longer range trips in new waters that it is best to do a buddy trip, one of the best safety measures you can incorporate in fishing. You have all the right equipment, and sounds like you have the boat that is capable of this trip. We put our trolling gear out as soon as we clear the farewell bouy and continue puting fish in the box untill we pull em in. I am 62 years old and have fished my whole life. We used to fish Mexico in the go fast center consol rockets in all the big tournements so when we moved to Mobile in 2005 I baught the Grand Banks and said I would never be wet while fishing again. Trust me if your turning more than 8 knots on the way out you are getting soaked if you don't have a cabin and if you do you are getting your neck snapped, and if you have ever been on the water you know what I am talking about. So troll out and have fun stay dry get to the grounds without a broken back take 3 days 1 out 1 on the spot and 1 back fish the whole time. I just did this 5/9 to 5/12 and filled the 320 box with fish-Wahoo, Cobia, Aj's, Dorado, and Spanish Mackerell. Getting there faster doesn't make the fishing any better it just means you don't have the time to do a real fishing trip, do it right and take your time and have fun and catch lots of fish. Fishbone said that.


----------

